# Finally my pics!!!



## UCanDoIt (Aug 30, 2009)

Hope this works for the first time!!


----------



## dream_ (Aug 30, 2009)

fail


----------



## Subnaum (Aug 30, 2009)

Make sure you resized em bro!  I had some trouble tryin to post pics too.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 30, 2009)

By George I think I may have it:holysheep:



Allright it finally happened...does this not look mainly Sativa or what?

These two girls are over 6' and flowering for about 2.5-3 weeks. 

I posted to Irish about my purple showing up...initialy I thought it was mold?

I am pleased to know now, it is genetic!

What a pain in the but to finally post!

Thanks to all you guys for sharing onfo on the greatest site in the WORLD!!!


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 30, 2009)

Damn 
, they are some big girls, I hope


----------



## Alistair (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are big!  Very nice.


----------



## HazeMe (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like they are Sativa dominate.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 31, 2009)

They look very nice ! Happy growing ! And stay safe !


----------



## joshelkins23wv (Aug 31, 2009)

definitly more sativa


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 31, 2009)

shoot the moon  nice chiks you got there
stay cool


----------



## 420benny (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats! Pic 3 above blows my mind. The purple splotches are amazing. I have never seen that before. It looks variegated. You may have something special. Taken any clones just in case?


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking super tasty!  Good work and I can't wait to see them in a month!! :drool:


----------

